
New features coming to Pixel 4 - curiousgal
https://blog.google/products/pixel/new-features-pixel4/
======
meerita
With all the political bias and privacy problems that Google had I'm now
deciding to make a switch to Apple after so many years. Also, Pixel phones
were always so expensive in comparison and the lifetime of every product never
exceeed 2 years. All my pixel phones died.

